# Colocar neones en coche



## rayko (Sep 14, 2008)

hola a todos,os cuento,resulta que he colocado en mi auto 2 neones los cuales venian preparados con adaptador para enchufar al encendedor,yo los he colocado directamente a los cables del encendedor y a parte coloque un interruptor ,para apagarlos y encenderlos y tambien usar el encendedor al mismo tiempo,el problema es que si los enciendo sin encender las luces funcionan perfectamente ,pero cuando enciendo las luces del auto se me apagan,que puedo hacer ,saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

Podes cambiar el auto o sino la otra posibilidad seria revisar y ver de donde estas tomando tus 12V... 
En algunos autos el encendedor no recibe alimentacion hasta que se pone en contacto.
Deberias tomar los 12V desde algun otro lado...


----------



## bofocastillo (Sep 26, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> En algunos autos el encendedor no recibe alimentacion hasta que se pone en contacto



fernandoae, creo que no leiste bien:



			
				rayko dijo:
			
		

> si los enciendo sin encender las luces funcionan perfectamente ,pero cuando enciendo las luces del auto se me apagan



en fin.

rayko, se escucha bastante raro, en todo caso debería ser al reves, es decir, que los neones no funcionaran con el auto apagado (o el swith o el contacto, como sea que lo llamen en tu pais) y que funcionaran con el auto encendido. 

No se me ocurre que pueda pasar. Pero para empezar, no se me hace buena idea conectar los neones al encendedor *y además pretender usarlo*, ya que podes quemar los cables de alimentación del mismo, y es que (aunque generalmente vienen con cierta tolerancia) estan calculados para la corriente que consume dicha resistencia. Creo que fernandoae tiene un punto. Creo que lo más conveniente (y seguro) sería conectarlos de algún otro lado (con cables que vayan desde el tablero de fusibles, y cambiando el fusible por uno mayor -que soporte tanto la carga original, como el añadido de los neones). O mejor aún, "hazles" su propia alimentacion, en ocasiones el tablero de fusibles trae algunas ranuras extras. 

Qué pasa si conectas solamente los neones y te olvidas del encendedor?
Con el auto encendido (incluyendo las luces), funciona normalmente el encendedor?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 26, 2008)

Todo esto tiene la culpa tus baterias, los faros consumen una importante cantidad de corriente, por lo que la tensión de la bateria tiende a bajar y por lo tanto los neones no funcionan al bajar el voltaje de 12V a  8V, el balastro no genera el suficiente voltaje de funcionamiento  para los fluorocentes.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 26, 2008)

Posta que habia entendido cualquier cosa jeje... es seguro que te baja mucho la tension con las altas, si podes medi la tension con las luces puestas y si es muy baja lo mejor que podes hacer es cambiar la bateria ya que uno o dos volts es normal....pero mucho mas de eso no. Saludos


----------



## rayko (Sep 27, 2008)

gracias por las rspuestas compañeros,el caso e que es el coche de un amigo y todavia no le he visto para medir las tensiones con el coche encendido y apagado,el caso es que esos neones tenian un adptador para enchufar al encendedor,yo se lo quite y le añadi un interruptor para encenderlo cuando quieras y no tener cables por fuera ,los pusimos y todo bien,ya que lo probemos de dia ,pero al anochecer me dijo que al encender las luces se apagaban,mañana voy a mirarlo de nuevo y os comento.


----------

